# Most efficient diesel engine on the market?



## costa (29 Sep 2009)

Hi,
What is the most efficient diesel engine for fuel consumption on the market at the moment? I am currently driving a 1.4 petrol and want to change to diesel but want to make the right choice first time.

THanks,
Costa.


----------



## Mpsox (30 Sep 2009)

Currently driving a Peugot 1.6 and getting 64mpg, 80% is driving on motorways and N roads, remainder city/town driving. I drive 500-600 miles a week and normally stick €40 fuel in on a Monday morning and that will do me for the week


----------



## busyboy (30 Sep 2009)

Wasn't the new peugeot 307 advertised as being able to do 2000km on one tank of diesel. I stand to be corrected.


----------



## serotoninsid (30 Sep 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Currently driving a Peugot 1.6 and getting 64mpg, 80% is driving on motorways and N roads, remainder city/town driving. I drive 500-600 miles a week and normally stick €40 fuel in on a Monday morning and that will do me for the week


In exactly the same position as OP. Don't think its going to be economical to run my 1.4 petrol for much longer. 

Whats the mileage level at which it becomes a no brainer to go diesel? (i'm doing 30k/year).
Mpsox - that seems like good value for money. Which particular model is that?  
Does anyone know another diesel that will top that?


----------



## Mpsox (30 Sep 2009)

serotoninsid said:


> In exactly the same position as OP. Don't think its going to be economical to run my 1.4 petrol for much longer.
> 
> Whats the mileage level at which it becomes a no brainer to go diesel? (i'm doing 30k/year).
> Mpsox - that seems like good value for money. Which particular model is that?
> Does anyone know another diesel that will top that?


 
Peugot 308 1.6tdi, also the tax is only €106pa. I'm on my second one having switched from petrol a few years back and I've had no issues in terms of performance, noise etc. The old wives tales about diesals being noisy/smelly etc no longer really apply

You'd pick up a 09 308 tdi demo model for €19-€20k


----------



## john m (30 Sep 2009)

Toyota Corolla / Auris 1.4D4D runs on fumes. I had the Corolla and was averaging 4.1L / 100Km (just under 70mpg) on my commute. Not a very powerfull engine but very cheap to run and will never breakdown!


----------



## serotoninsid (30 Sep 2009)

Have been trying to pull up a chart/database with list of models from most efficient downwards.  Can't find one but surely this exists somewhere?


----------



## Bell Butts (30 Sep 2009)

I have that same 1.6 peugeot unit in my diesel focus - excellent engine.


----------



## costa (30 Sep 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback.

Does anyone have info on VW or Audi's? I'm not sure about the Peugeot's even though they are definitly the most economic by the looks of this. I would also want a bit of power!!


----------



## Daddy (30 Sep 2009)

How is the Peugeot HDI on safety.

Say in comparison to a Volvo.

Is the Peugeot very light and perhaps poor on safety.


----------



## Frank (30 Sep 2009)

The french are usually big on the NCAP tests so should be good look for 5 star ncap on the dealer websites.


----------



## onq (30 Sep 2009)

Nissan Qasquais [sp?] seem to be pretty good too.

And the 122bhp 1.4 TSI petrol Golf with 7-speed DSG gearbox isn't bad either.

Yes, we've seriously looked at both.

ONQ.


----------



## Mpsox (1 Oct 2009)

Daddy said:


> How is the Peugeot HDI on safety.
> 
> Say in comparison to a Volvo.
> 
> Is the Peugeot very light and perhaps poor on safety.


 
The 308 has a 5 star ncap rating.

Prior to switching to the 307 (last car) and now a 308 I used to drive an old style Astra from the 90s, The 308 strikes me as being lighter but not alarmingly so, and it's a very straightforward and easy car to drive. Very large front windscreen for visability and the best lighting system I've come across to date (having driven Fords and Opel prior to this)

Can't comment on a Volvo as never driven one

I did test drive a 207 recently, having driven my sisters Yaris in the past, the 207 strikes me as a far more robus car then the Yaris


----------



## Bell Butts (1 Oct 2009)

I think the Volvo s40 and v50 use the same peugeot diesel unit in their 1.6L engines.


----------



## karibou57 (1 Oct 2009)

Bell Butts said:


> I think the Volvo s40 and v50 use the same peugeot diesel unit in their 1.6L engines.


Yes I confirm and I own one which has now almost 80000km and doing 5.5L/100km


----------



## ollie323 (1 Oct 2009)

For the most part, most diesels come in around the 5 to 5.5L/100k mark, apart from engines above 2 litre. The EPA figures are often quite hard to reach and if you go with the flow, you will do 5 to 5.5L/100k no matter what diesel you drive.
You need to factor in servicing costs, warranties, repair costs outside the warranty, resale value, insurance costs and finally the biggie: Reliability. No point having a car that sips diesel if it breaks down a lot.


----------



## villa 1 (1 Oct 2009)

The best of eastern block technology..... Skoda Octavia 1.9tdi oil burner, I've had it down to 4.5 litres/km. Keep the piggy off the pedal and she's very economical. Very reliable/comfortable car. Wait until the new 1.6 diesel is available. Better fuel ecomomy again and will be cheaper than the VW which it shares the engine with. The boot is enormous with the seat folded down. Taxi drivers love them


----------



## SP57 (9 Oct 2009)

I have a Seat Cordoba TDI s with 1.4 engine 80 bhp.
45 litre tank gets just under 900 km.
normally get 4.5 l/100km.


----------



## serotoninsid (10 Oct 2009)

I have decided that I will go with the Seat Ibiza 1.4 TDi. Its listed on the top ten most fuel efficient diesels. Just going to wait for a few months and squeeze the last bit of value out of my current motor.

When buying a (used) diesel, is it safe to say that mileage isnt as big an issue as it would be with a petrol - assuming that the car was well looked after, serviced properly etc.?

What would be the expected lifespan in mileage terms for this 1.4 TDi engine?


----------



## ollie323 (18 Oct 2009)

My yaris cleared 100,000 miles recently and is going very well, no burning oil, no smoke, good on juice etc. It has a timing chain so never needs replacing unless it starts rattling. Which is almost never. There is a chance that your ibiza has the same engine as i have found there are a few cars with the 1nd-tv engine. Correct me if i'm wrong there. If it is though, you won't find any haynes manuals on that engine. Seems they don't want to tell anyone how it works!
If your car was regularly serviced and not abused then the engine should last until well after the car rusts away!
Good luck with your new car!

ollie


----------



## MandaC (18 Oct 2009)

Recently switched to a Diesel - A3 2.0tdi Audi 140 BHP.  Same as OP, prior to that had 1.4 petrol car, was putting 35 per week for approx 500km's - now it is 25 per week.


----------



## onq (18 Oct 2009)

costa said:


> Hi,
> What is the most efficient diesel engine for fuel consumption on the market at the moment? I am currently driving a 1.4 petrol and want to change to diesel but want to make the right choice first time.
> 
> THanks,
> Costa.



You need to make a balanced choice, assessing the whole car package, cost of leasing finance, depreciation/re-sale value, reliability, "image", servicing costs, fuel economy, etc.

Making a car choice based on fuel economy alone is not a good idea. You may end up with a mode of conveyance that only puts a smile on your face at the pumps. There's more to life than paying for fuel.

I drive a 1.8l petrol Merc, BTW, but for how long will I be able to afford it - well, who can say?

Its pretty economical on a long run, 35-40mpg, with 28-30 mpg around town.

I went to Gorey and Newbridge today on three photoshoots and I'm still smiling.



Mercs come in diesels too... hmmm.

ONQ.


----------

